# Gentoo Live CD

## troubadix

Hi,

im Moment gibt es eine Live CD von Gentoo, mit dieser kann man Gentoo installieren. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und wie könnte man anschliessend alles auf einmal neu compilieren???

w**.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/livecd/

oder auf Mirrorn.

Ich habe mir die workstation 0.5 oder so g2workstation-0.5.iso gezogen.

Ich habe gentoo auf einem Rechner schon am laufen.

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

wenn ich mich nicht teusche, müsste Dir eine emerge -e world weiterhelfen, dass ganze System nochmal neu zu übersetzen.

Wie Du es von der Live-CD auf das System bekommst, sollte entweder auf de Homepage oder in einer Datei auf der CD stehen.

CU

Altanos

----------

## xpender

Hm.. auf HD bringen?

Die CD ist zum Demonstrieren von Gentoo Linux.

Direkt von der CD gestartet, ohne auf die HD zu installieren, aber nicht um die Software auf Festplatte zu kopieren.

Musste so oder so von neu auf installieren. Mit stage3 Tarball dauert das doch garnicht so lange!

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

als Demo CD ist das ausreichend. An die Funktionalität von der Knoppix CDs kommt die LIVE CD zwar noch nicht ran, aber der Backround ist glaub ich auch ein anderer  :Wink:  Für Leute die kein DSL haben ein guter Weg.

troubadix

----------

## maulwurf

Hi,

hat schon jemand die live-cd ausprobiert.

Ich habs auf 2 Rechnern probiert. Es hat nicht 

funktioniert. 

Die Rechner booten von CD, der Bildschirm

wird schwarz und das wars.

1. Rechner Pentium 4 / IDE

2. Rechner Pentium 3 / Laptop / IDE

Ciao  :Sad: 

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

das booten funktioniert bei mir, jedoch habe ich nicht

wie bei der KNOPPIX CD eine 1024x768 Auflösung.

Ich habe aber mal die CD installiert und bin wie folgt 

vorgegangen:

- von CD gebootet und console aufgerufen

- deploy und eine Partition formatiert (ist ext3!!!)

- Cd auf Partition kopieren

- fstab angepasst und mit chroot den lilo geschrieben, bei mir ist es so das "noch" Suse 8 und der LILO davon installiert ist und ich deswegen den gentoo lilo auf /dev/hda10 installiert habe

- danach habe ich gebootet und die Lokalisierung durchgeführt (siehe auch hier http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/guide-localization-de.html) und einige Dateien von meiner Suse rübergenommen wie z.B. XF86Config. resolv.conf ...

- noch ein emerge rp-pppoe wg. DSL hinterher - adsl-setup und läuft , danach noch die nicht benötigten Module rausgenommen

Wollte heute nacht noch ein emerge gnome machen, dieser ist abgebrochen, ich muss mal schauen woran das gelegen hat , wobei meine Vermutung der gcc 3.1 ist.

Gruss

Troubadix

PS: war etwas gestraffte Anleitung  :Wink: 

PPS: Installation war in 1,5h gegessen

----------

## maulwurf

Hi,

ich bin einen kleinen Schritt weiter.

Wenn ich beim boot der Livecd shift drücke bekomme

ich den boot-prompt.

Dann starte ich und bekomme eine kernel panic.

Woran kann das liegen. Am bios an den bios-params.

Weis jemand Rat ?

Ciao   

 :Sad: 

----------

